
Show HN: Minotaur – Streaming music using Spotify data and YouTube audio - goddamnyouryan
https://minotaur.fm
======
goddamnyouryan
I was a huge fan of Rdio back in the day before it got bought by Pandora and
shut down in 2015 (ish?). I tried all the other streaming services, literally,
and could tell you why I had a problem with all of them. None of them lived up
to Rdio in my mind, and so I had the idea back then to combine artist and
album and song data from Spotify, Discogs and LastFM with the YouTube API and
make my own streaming service! [edit: Spotify is now a lot better, but it
wasn't great back in 2015-16 in my opinion]

When you search for a song on Minotaur, it first searches our elasticsearch
cluster, then if it can't find what you're looking for, it does a search on
Spotify or Discogs or LastFM. Then if you click on a result it quickly pulls
in that piece of data, then caches the rest of the artists info in our
datastores, for quick retrieval later.

Once you play a song, my "algorithm" searches for the best version of that
song it can find on YouTube, then caches that as well. It works pretty well
most of the time, but occasionally a crappy version comes through. If so, you
can flag the track and paste a YouTube link to a better version.

Let me know what you think.

